# Ollie's new Haircut & Retrieving Ball



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Gave Ollie a clip today as he really needed to be tidied up. He was very good and now he smells gorgeous (washed with groomers shampoo evening primose oil). I'm very happy with the result and I think he looks fantastic.



















After his clip, I played with him in the garden for being such a good boy:



















Throw the ball Mum!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, how handsome does he look? Love how you've left it longer and plumier ( if such word?) on his sides. Gorgeous pics


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Very smart, he is SUCH a gorgeous dog :001_wub:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Wow, how handsome does he look? Love how you've left it longer and plumier ( if such word?) on his sides. Gorgeous pics


thanks guys. I love his skirt and feathers, he has a such lovely thick, luxurious coat, it's glorious to work with.  He has his belly clipped short though so that he doesn't get too muddy and dirty underneath and it means less work brushing him too. His skirt is only about 0.5cm thick, and then he's got a bare tummy.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks very handsome with his new haircut  
Looks like you did a good job.


----------

